# ********** Wax Durus Glaze vs Black's Origins From The Kingdom



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

*********** Wax ***** Glaze vs Black's Origins From The Kingdom*

Hi,

So having just recently changed cars and not yet had time to correct the paint I thought it would be nice to use it for playing with a few different products and here we have 2 very fine waxes.

I started off with usual wash, decon, clay etc before taping a thin line direct down the middle of the car in order to create a side by side comparison for these two very fine carnaubas.

The waxes:

***** Glaze on left - Origins on Right




























I applied ***** Glaze to the N/S.



















Firstly the smell of this wax is just nice and refreshing, not too strong.
Application was very nice, spread very easily, nice and thin as well.
Removal was just as easy as the application. Product was applied panel at a time, buffed a few mins later to reveal a nice glossy shine, especially on a car that's seen no machining. The panel felt very slick to the touch also after removal.

I applied Origins to the O/S.



















As above, the smell is also nice, hint of berry fruits but not over powering, although I believe colour and scent arent 100% decided yet. 
The application was very very nice, spread very easily with one tiny swipe of the applicator, again nice and thin, perhaps a tad thinner than ***** Glaze.
Removal was just as easy as the application however I applied to the whole O/S before buffing. Initial testing revealed the wax can be left for 24 hours and still buff off like a dream. Once removed, again it revealed a nice glossy shine, especially on a car that's seen no polishing. The panel felt very slick to the touch also after removal, I would say a tad slicker than ***** Glaze on the basis I felt my finger "glide" on the panel easier although it really is marginal, both waxes are absolutely cracking and both punch well above their weight.

Few random shots:














































There we have it.

I enjoyed using the 2 waxes very much and I thought I would give my initial thoughts 

Thank you to Matt for sending me the ********** Wax, cheers buddy.

Thanks to Stevie for the constant generosity and allowing me to use your place as my own and of course everything else, been a real pal.

One last shot to finish up.










Comments welcome.

:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very interesting indeed, thanks for posting :thumb: 

How long do you think you can leave both sides before re applying another coat of something wonderful ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Mike,

I'm sure you can apply another layer when ever you wish, should that be immediately or several hours later. The waxes are very user friendly and don't seem to be fussy at all.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

That wooden egg is a work of art. Really beautiful. The finish the Black's Origins wax leaves looks very interesting.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Loving the look of the Wooden Egg!

Nice New car as well!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Aaron, I probably didnt make myself clear, I know how hard it is to not apply a coat of wax and was just wondering how strong your discipline will be to see how these two new comers perform in a month / two or three?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice new car, looks really beautiful Aaron :thumb:

Love the round oval wax wooden wax pot from your pictures, something very special and unique in design along with concept :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A good egg and a great review Aaron. :thumb:

Matt has hardly put a dint in his pot of Durus Glaze, mine is below the thread levels already 

Are both waxes in the same price bracket?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Aaron, I probably didnt make myself clear, I know how hard it is to not apply a coat of wax and was just wondering how strong your discipline will be to see how these two new comers perform in a month / two or three?


Aah apologies Mike.

Yes I definitely will be holding out from applying more products 

However, I still need to find time to do a proper correction on the car as it's horrendous tbh so that might get in the way but we'll see.

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> A good egg and a great review Aaron. :thumb:
> 
> Matt has hardly put a dint in his pot of Durus Glaze, mine is below the thread levels already
> 
> Are both waxes in the same price bracket?


Yeah he's hardly used any and I've only done half a car.

The price is actually undecided Tipu as this is still an unreleased wax just now


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers my man. :thumb:

Aaron, is there a website where one can get a sneak peak at this marvelous wooden egg packaging.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> Cheers my man. :thumb:
> 
> Aaron, is there a website where one can get a sneak peak at this marvelous wooden egg packaging.


Sadly not Tipu, all wax pot's are custom made to spec by an ancient wood specialist.

All I can say is they are minted mate, really stunning pieces.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Sadly not Tipu, all wax pot's are custom made to spec by an ancient wood specialist.
> 
> All I can say is they are minted mate, really stunning pieces.


Oh indeed they are bud. :thumb:

Thanks for the review again Aaron, I'm feeling a lot of love for these waxes. :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

No problem buddy me too 

Who needs those pesky nano monkeys  :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> No problem buddye too
> 
> Who needs those pesky nano monkeys


Ha, ha - exactamundo. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

good review mate car looks nice,and as for that oval egg that is top notch


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you mate :thumb:


----------



## Pol147 (Sep 16, 2012)

Where can i get more info about the Origins wax ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Very interesting write up. Will be interesting to see water behaviour and durability of both of those high end waxes :thumbup:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Pol147 said:


> Where can i get more info about the Origins wax ?


More info released soon :thumb:



aaronfife said:


> Very interesting write up. Will be interesting to see water behaviour and durability of both of those high end waxes :thumbup:


Yes I will get pics on the first wash :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

To hell with the (beautiful) waxes, where did the wee red Lupo go?!?!?!?!!? 

New car looks great Aaron! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Alan W said:


> To hell with the (beautiful) waxes, where did the wee red Lupo go?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> New car looks great Aaron! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan I just fancied a change


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> View attachment 27212


:lol:

I'm sure more info will be released shortly


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Both products look great, need beading and sheeting photo's and video's tho


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

msb said:


> Both products look great, need beading and sheeting photo's and video's tho


Yes they will come 

I literally just finished applying them and had to rush off to work, so when it's wash time (probably this weekend) I'll try my best to get a few pics for you all and possibly a video too.

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

"Oh no he di'tnt!" 

Trip, how dare you use tong po's image, don't you know the rules??? Man that gets you a great ass whoopin! Good luck with that


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Well we had some rain tonight and I managed to get a couple of pics (although poor quality iPhone) of the beading. I will upload them later once I finish work. 

The beading was pretty much the same, very small and tight.

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Here we are.. Sorry for the poor quality.



















:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

beading looks very good Aaron


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice beading but next time better photos for us


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> nice beading but next time better photos for us


I did say they were iPhone pics, not to mention in the dark 
I wasn't hanging around trying to take perfect pics in the dark with an iPhone, especially in McDonalds car park:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice Thuya wooden jar too.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice beading look very similar, very much like the Durus Vs Glasur comparison i'm doing


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Beading looks good to me,nice and tight


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

So I did the first wash since the 2 waxes were applied.

Here is a short video showing the water sheeting via watering can and 0ppm filtered water.






As you can see Origins on left Durus Glaze on right.

Origins sheets very slow but leaves a 98% dry surface.

Durus Glaze sheets much faster but leaves more water behind.

What's everyones thoughts?

Comments welcome.

:thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

epic!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Out of the two Aaron, which one would you choose ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

In all honesty I'm not in to waxes that much I prefer coatings.

The 2 waxes are different I prefer the faster sheeting of Durus Glaze but then again Origins leaves less water so less chance of water spots. I also think Origins looks better, added depth and slight darkening.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice video Aaron clearly showing the different water behaviour between the 2 waxes! :thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> Out of the two Aaron, which one would you choose ?


I would suggest the Origin wax, unless filtered water is used to rinse the car, as the potential for water spotting is reduced.

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> In all honesty I'm not in to waxes that much I prefer coatings.
> 
> The 2 waxes are different I prefer the faster sheeting of Durus Glaze but then again Origins leaves less water so less chance of water spots. I also think Origins looks better, added depth and slight darkening.


Nice video, just to confirm, Origins wax is your mates own hand made wax that he is launching soon?

Kind regards

Jason


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Any news on durability, or this way to early, thanks for taking your time to report your findings, really appreciated from myself :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not even Easter and you have the eggs out already , well was worth cracking open on the new motor look great


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Am sorry arron but that gti is screaming out for some blackfire:lol::lol: and a going over:buffer::doublesho

Little egg look's so delicate also and will await a deeper review especially if it's local


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

********** Wax said:


> Nice video, just to confirm, Origins wax is your mates own hand made wax that he is launching soon?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Jason


Yes Jason that is correct although I can't comment on launch or anything as I actually have no idea on this tbh.



k9vnd said:


> Am sorry arron but that gti is screaming out for some blackfire:lol::lol: and a going over:buffer::doublesho
> 
> Little egg look's so delicate also and will await a deeper review especially if it's local


Dude it needs a full correction it's covered in defects.
Protection will be Max Protect or POLISHANGEL 

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

These "wooden eggs" have been around for a long time, they're not unique to this product, not that there is any inference of such from the manufacturer. Do a google search for Thuya or look on Ebay.

Just like another bespoke wax maker uses boudoir bottles to put wax in, making the illusion (IMO, I add) of grandeur - I love marketing!


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, the wooden jar is the coolest packaging I have seen in awhile.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I know which i prefer, the fast sheeting Durus


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Good video showing the two waxes head to head :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi folks

Wee update on the beading of the waxes on my GTI.

Origins vs Durus










Origins










Durus Glaze










Origins beading on roof but its very even beading from both waxes .










This isn't fresh beads, there must have been a small shower through the night and this was morning.

Also on the bonnet n wings on my mrs Polo is another one of Stevie's blends he has on test just now, I liked the water behaviour of this wax when I seen it on a scrap bonnet so had to have a wee shot and it goes on and off very nicely and that was outside in the cold. 

Couple beading pics..



















Comments welcome.

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's very nice beading there Aaron :thumb: Love the metallic Blue colour :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yip she has the shiniest car out of all her friends :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Aaron, just checking you hadnt weakened or applied another couple coats in your sleep 

Some nice water beading on the blue :thumb: was that applied at the same time ? 

Both horses looking pretty even with my eyes, thanks again for the thread :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

No Mike nothing else applied since.
Tbf the car could do with a wash and it wasnt fresh beading either but both seem to be even. No the wax on the blue was applied a couple weeksvago now.

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Both looking good.very nice beading


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks good


----------

